
TikTok: Pompeo says Trump to crack down on Chinese software in coming days - MindGods
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53625344
======
ulfw
You ridicule Donny T, he destroys your business.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-trump-
rally-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-trump-rally-
tulsa.html)

~~~
rvz
At least you can ridicule Trump without getting banned or being thrown in
jail. TikTok was already being 'investigated' before the Tulsa rally: [0][1]

So what happens when you ridicule or criticise the CCP? [2][3]

[0] [https://www.vox.com/open-
sourced/2019/12/16/21013048/tiktok-...](https://www.vox.com/open-
sourced/2019/12/16/21013048/tiktok-china-national-security-investigation)

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20906971/tiktok-
censorshi...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20906971/tiktok-censorship-
china-bytedance-musically-marco-rubio-senate-mnuchin-cfius-treasury)

[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/26/tiktok-says-it-doesnt-
censor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/26/tiktok-says-it-doesnt-censor-but-a-
user-who-criticized-china-was-locked-out.html)

[3]
[https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/9414465/tiktok-t...](https://www.billboard.com/articles/business/9414465/tiktok-
to-leave-hong-kong-as-security-law-raises-questions)

